# what are the documents needed to submit online for EOI



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new in this forum. Congratulations to those who have obtained your PR!

I have done my skills assessment and am waiting for the results. Will be taking my IELTS soon.

As I have yet to get into the EOI, I'm not sure what is to be expected.

What would be the documents required to submit online for EOI? Am confused over this point here. (am trying to consolidate all the relevant documents so that i can get the notary public to certify everything in one shot)

Also, should I scan all the documents together or should i scan each document separately?

I am still thinking which subclass 189 or 190 I should apply for. I'm pretty confident that my points for 189 will be 60 but would taking 190 with additional 5 points to make it 65 benefits me more?

Appreciate if someone here can advise me.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Luvauz said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new in this forum. Congratulations to those who have obtained your PR!
> 
> I have done my skills assessment and am waiting for the results. Will be taking my IELTS soon.
> 
> ...


Hi friend,

welcome to expat forum, the junction where people share their knowledge to help others. See, EOI, the abbreviation of expression of interest is an online form you need to fill in. EOI does not need any documents and you are going to fill up the details of the documents and no point in scanning of documents or so.

Here, you will fill in the details like education obtained, name of the univeristy, start and end dates of graduation, start and end dates of employment, names of the organizations, position held, etc. Here, you only fill in the details and never attach or upload any documents to EOI and there is no room for uploading your documents.

However, following the receipt of invite to lodge visa, you have upload all the scanned documents to satisfy the case officer for getting visa grant.

You can enter all the credentials and can submit them as and when you wish or trust that you entered all genuine details.

anyway, keep the details of your educational qualification, experience, skills assessment, IELTS resulst etc. with while filling in the accurate details accordingly.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> welcome to expat forum, the junction where people share their knowledge to help others. See, EOI, the abbreviation of expression of interest is an online form you need to fill in. EOI does not need any documents and you are going to fill up the details of the documents and no point in scanning of documents or so.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sathiya! 

So I should keep all the original copies including those letters from my previous employers etc and certify true copies so that I can use them to send to the case officer upon lodging the visa?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Luvauz said:


> Thanks Sathiya!
> 
> So I should keep all the original copies including those letters from my previous employers etc and certify true copies so that I can use them to send to the case officer upon lodging the visa?


Hi friend,

yes, you are right, but, while filling in the EOI only the details of these certificates are to be entered and there is no need to send anything to case officer while filling in EOI. Uploading the documents is the pre-final stage of visa process.

hope you understand.

all the best for your invite and visa,

sathiya


----------



## Luvauz (Oct 22, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> yes, you are right, but, while filling in the EOI only the details of these certificates are to be entered and there is no need to send anything to case officer while filling in EOI. Uploading the documents is the pre-final stage of visa process.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Sathiya! Now I understood!


----------



## Niti84 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to the forum as well. I have already completed my skill assessment with ACS for Software Engineer. They have mentioned the following:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electrical Engineering from XXX 
completed April 200x has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a 
minor in computing 

Does that mean I can answer as Yes for the following question on EOI:
Meets the Australian study requirement for skilled migration points test

Can you please advice if ACS's confirmation on my Education is sufficient or is there any other confirmation that I would require

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Niti84 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum as well. I have already completed my skill assessment with ACS for Software Engineer. They have mentioned the following:
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Electrical Engineering from XXX
> completed April 200x has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
> ...


Hello friend,

Let me clarify your doubt.

Meets the Australian study requirement for skilled migration points test

This means, you should click "yes" if you pursued the above educational qualification from a college/university in Australia. If not so, click "no". The assessment outcome of your education is compared against that of Australian equivalent education.

you must choose this under a different question where the candida'e highest educational qualification under which a list of options available to choose from. Some of them are Ph.d, amsters in Arts,science, technology, Bachelor's in science, arts, technology etc.

In your case, it is Bachelor of science, arts, engineering. Did you accomplish your bachelors' degree from Australia?

Sathiya


----------

